# غرفة دخان للتدريب



## حسين البرزنجي (15 يناير 2017)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الافادة من افكار ومعلومات الاخوة الكرام في انشاء غرفة دخان لغرض التدريب على اجراءات الانقاذ
السؤال هو عن التكلفة بالدولار والاجهزة والخرائط المطلوبة 
مع الشكر للجميع


----------

